# 1st Fatty...breakfast...thanks a bunch!



## andydoc (Jul 9, 2011)

Just rolled my first fatty...one for breakfast tomorrow morning.  Filled with the basic eggs and potatoes...but a good start.  What an adventure it was for me and the boys...all I can say is thanks to all the instructions...couldn't have made it this far without them.  Plan on putting them in my old Outers with the AMAZEN smoker filled with maple for some hours during church and finishing up on the grill. 

A big thanks again, and Take'er Eazy!

Andy Doc


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome so far!


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Well be waiting.


----------



## andydoc (Jul 10, 2011)

Turned out pretty good!  I ended up using hickory in the AMAZEN smoker.  My old Outers electric smoker doesn't get things real hot, so I put it on the grill after the smoke till 160 IT. 

Here are some pics...







Into the smoker at 6am...







Out of the smoker at 9:30am







On the grill...







Mmmmm...

Thanks again to everyone putting instructions and comments...made my first fatty enjoyable...

Take'Er Eazy

AndyDoc


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

Great job with your first fattie! It looks delicious!


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 10, 2011)

that is one big looking fattie! how much sausage did you use


----------



## andydoc (Jul 11, 2011)

It was just a 1lb chub of Jimmy Dean's Sage sausage.  The only bacon I had was a thicker cut...


----------

